# Roger Cicala cracks open 7D II!



## rame5hra0 (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/11/cracking-open-the-7d-ii 
As always, he gets to the nooks and crevices to get the answer ;D.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 4, 2014)

rame5hra0 said:


> As always, he gets to the nooks and crevices to get the answer ;D.



Thanks for the link, interesting how many points there are where sealing is required/possible and wasn't there on the already "outdoor" 7d1.

Even as a 6d user, it's interesting to see because now I'll be even more extra-careful with it to avoid rain with my (nearly) unsealed camera :-\

Btw here's the decisive quote:


> So there you have it. This is, by dissection at least, *the most thoroughly weather-sealed camera I’ve ever run across*. (I would point out that I don’t take apart every camera so please don’t change my wording to say it’s the most weather sealed camera. I don’t know that.) But this isn’t just market-speak weather sealing. It’s a thorough and complete attempt to seal every possible crack and crevice the camera has.


----------



## AmselAdans (Nov 4, 2014)

Great article from LR. I love the ironic, humorous writing.

Impressive pictures, especially when some decent engineering improvements are highlighted. (I recall from some of LR's lens disassemblies, that some joints inside the L lenses were secured by two screws per drill hole - something you'll most probably will never notice, something that adds additional cost - but something that is just plain good engineering).
Amazing to see how Canon seems to have identified some (minor) design flaws in the original 7D assembly and improved them for the 7D2.

These are the moments, when you look at this camera's inside, which is literally stuffed to the ceiling with high tech, when you realize that somehow, we now live in the future...wow.


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 4, 2014)

Very disappointed. Why not give it a dunk or a was.

Shame on Lens Rentals cutting corners and doing the bare minimum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg-6wbETtbo


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe not putting my 7D mk1 away in the bag when it rained last month wasn't such a good idea (now I've seen all the extra places the mk2 has sealing). Rain covers will be on Santas wish list this year I think.

Impressive upgrades and an impressive dissection.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 4, 2014)

FINALLY. Now my lens cap photos will be properly dark!


----------



## dufflover (Nov 4, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Maybe not putting my 7D mk1 away in the bag when it rained last month wasn't such a good idea (now I've seen all the extra places the mk2 has sealing). Rain covers will be on Santas wish list this year I think.
> 
> Impressive upgrades and an impressive dissection.



Most people can probably get away with not using rain covers. I mean the 60D has been rubbished so much in build and sealing but despite being dropped and rained on quite a bit it still lives. I mean it's all probabilities, but some people make it sound like it's super fragile if it's not magnesium alloyed and sealed like a 1-series.


----------



## skoobey (Nov 4, 2014)

People, just relax. It's only as good as the profit it makes. Canon hasn't pulled a miracle, they just found a market and offered it a competitive product. Now it's up to the user to use the camera to the fullest.


----------



## Nethawk (Nov 5, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Very disappointed. Why not give it a dunk or a was.
> 
> Shame on Lens Rentals cutting corners and doing the bare minimum
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg-6wbETtbo



DigitalRev will I'll bet.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> rame5hra0 said:
> 
> 
> > As always, he gets to the nooks and crevices to get the answer ;D.
> ...



weather sealing really doesnt make that much of difference from my recent experience. This monsoons while herping at Amboli(Western ghats, India), I had moisture condensation inside my 100mm f/2.8L and my friends 17-40 f/4 L even after proper acclimatisation. As long as there light drizzle , any camera and lens can sustain a photo shoot for sometime without need of rain cover. also a cheap raincover does better job at protecting camera and lens than the extra weather sealing claimed by manufacturers.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 5, 2014)

A friend of a friend posted on face book last week how he had set up his camera on tripod by a river and it blew over into waist deep water, he had to scramble down rocks and chase it as it started to get dragged down stream, he finally pulled it out .... he pulled out all the cards and battery etc ... shook it off and put it in a big bag of rice.
About 4 days later he pulled it out and turned it on ... It worked ..
I think he shoots with an Olympus https://www.facebook.com/Anthonyginmanphotography
Moral of the story is to always keep a bag of rice with you.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> rame5hra0 said:
> 
> 
> > As always, he gets to the nooks and crevices to get the answer ;D.
> ...



yes, I quite like what I see here for attention to detail in the build of the thing.
I wonder how the oft' touted weather-proof Pentax bodies are built in comparison.


----------



## sparda79 (Nov 5, 2014)

What I'm interested to know is, will it bend in your pocket?


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 5, 2014)

dufflover said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not putting my 7D mk1 away in the bag when it rained last month wasn't such a good idea (now I've seen all the extra places the mk2 has sealing). Rain covers will be on Santas wish list this year I think.
> ...



Fair point, but an extra bit of protection wouldn't hurt. Given I don't earn my living from photography, it would be tough to justify spending again to replace the body or lens because I had skimped on a £10 rain cover. I opened up all the flaps etc and left it to dry out properly and none of openings showed signs of water ingress. But you never know until its too late.



sparda79 said:


> What I'm interested to know is, will it bend in your pocket?



;D


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2014)

dufflover said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not putting my 7D mk1 away in the bag when it rained last month wasn't such a good idea (now I've seen all the extra places the mk2 has sealing). Rain covers will be on Santas wish list this year I think.
> ...


I heard that the 60D was better sealed than the 6D and the 5D3....... But I freely admit that I didn't trust it in the rain and an umbrella was a standard part of my kit....


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 5, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > but some people make it sound like it's super fragile if it's not magnesium alloyed and sealed like a 1-series.
> ...



People having used both full mag camera bodies and plastic fantastic Rebels or hybrids (like 6d/60d) have reported that actually plastics will survive hard drops as they "bounce" while the metal will eventually crack. I vividly remember my precious 60d bouncing around when hitting concrete with no damage at all except some scratches.

In any case, usually the first thing that'll take the hit and break is the lens (except pancake...) or one of the lcd screens, so imho never mind how the body is built.



Don Haines said:


> I heard that the 60D was better sealed than the 6D and the 5D3....... But I freely admit that I didn't trust it in the rain and an umbrella was a standard part of my kit....



You're probably talking of the 5d*2*? If so, I agree since both 6d/5d2 are not made for wildlife or pj outdoor use, while the 60d is a sturdy camera still in the tradition of Canon's xxd premium crop cameras before the 7d arrived.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 5, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> What I'm interested to know is, will it bend in your pocket?



Only if you have a big-butt, skinny jeans, sit on a super-hard, contoured surface like a subway seat and don't notice something jabbing you.

"Bending in your pocket" is about as much of an issue as "light leak with the lens cap on".


----------



## Joe M (Nov 5, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> weather sealing really doesnt make that much of difference from my recent experience. This monsoons while herping at Amboli(Western ghats, India), I had moisture condensation inside my 100mm f/2.8L and my friends 17-40 f/4 L even after proper acclimatisation. As long as there light drizzle , any camera and lens can sustain a photo shoot for sometime without need of rain cover. also a cheap raincover does better job at protecting camera and lens than the extra weather sealing claimed by manufacturers.



True that a raincover will do the job but it doesn't hurt to have a sealed (as much as possible) camera too. My biggest issue is that I don't have time to acclimatize my camera during a shoot. I can go from a warm church, out into a damp and possibly rainy (or snowy) cool day and then back into a warm reception hall, all within hours. Till now, I've not had any issues and of course, I'm not dealing in conditions anywhere close to your extremes, but still, it would be nice to have better and better sealing (which looks like it isn't that difficult to do). Maybe I just proved your point that more sealing isn't needed cause I didn't have issues but past performance isn't always in indicator of future events.


----------



## ifp (Nov 5, 2014)

Joe M said:


> True that a raincover will do the job but it doesn't hurt to have a sealed (as much as possible) camera too. My biggest issue is that I don't have time to acclimatize my camera during a shoot. I can go from a warm church, out into a damp and possibly rainy (or snowy) cool day and then back into a warm reception hall, all within hours. Till now, I've not had any issues and of course, I'm not dealing in conditions anywhere close to your extremes, but still, it would be nice to have better and better sealing (which looks like it isn't that difficult to do). Maybe I just proved your point that more sealing isn't needed cause I didn't have issues but past performance isn't always in indicator of future events.



Weather sealing does little to nothing to protect against condensation. It's the water in the air that forms condensate, and weather sealing does not make the camera air-tight.


----------



## dufflover (Nov 6, 2014)

The issue isn't so much more weather sealing (or mag bodies, on the topic) are bad, but that they have become a feature which probably costs very little but charged at a huge premium! Certainly for prices of various rubber seals. In a similar way to how 50 cent GPS or WiFi components are deemed as premium or gimmicky features in model segregation. I would hope not too many put too much monetary value into this feature as the reason for buying it over say a 70D.

Def agree that the toughest and prone forms of weather damage are ones that no sealing can really protect like internal condensation from swinging temps.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 6, 2014)

dufflover said:


> Def agree that the toughest and prone forms of weather damage are ones that no sealing can really protect like internal condensation from swinging temps.



actually......

I just installed three Panasonic cameras.... they have a heater to keep the inside warm on those cold winter days and they have a mini dehumidifier to keep condensation under control.....

But I certainly would not bring one of them on a photo shoot


----------

